# [SOLVED][Lirc] Szybkość podejmowanej akcji

## nUmer_inaczej

Witam.

Panowie, mam problem.

Polecenie irw pokazuje, że klawisze są wciskane z bardzo krótkimi przerwami czasu, podczas gdy programy podejmują akcje, pozwalają na jej powtórzenie po zaprzestaniu klikania na okres około 1s.

Jak zwiększyć możliwość szybszej reakcji programu na działanie pilota?

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

```

0004000400001010 00 KEY_CHANNELUP /etc/lirc/lircd.conf

0004000400001010 01 KEY_CHANNELUP /etc/lirc/lircd.conf

0004000400001010 02 KEY_CHANNELUP /etc/lirc/lircd.conf

0004000400001010 03 KEY_CHANNELUP /etc/lirc/lircd.conf

0004000400001010 00 KEY_CHANNELUP /etc/lirc/lircd.conf

0004000400001010 01 KEY_CHANNELUP /etc/lirc/lircd.conf

0004000400001010 02 KEY_CHANNELUP /etc/lirc/lircd.conf

0004000400001010 03 KEY_CHANNELUP /etc/lirc/lircd.conf

0004000400001010 00 KEY_CHANNELUP /etc/lirc/lircd.conf

0004000400001010 01 KEY_CHANNELUP /etc/lirc/lircd.conf

0004000400001010 02 KEY_CHANNELUP /etc/lirc/lircd.conf

0004000400001010 00 KEY_CHANNELUP /etc/lirc/lircd.conf

0004000400001010 01 KEY_CHANNELUP /etc/lirc/lircd.conf

0004000400001010 02 KEY_CHANNELUP /etc/lirc/lircd.conf

0004000400001010 03 KEY_CHANNELUP /etc/lirc/lircd.conf

0004000400001010 04 KEY_CHANNELUP /etc/lirc/lircd.conf

0004000400001010 05 KEY_CHANNELUP /etc/lirc/lircd.conf

0004000400001010 00 KEY_CHANNELUP /etc/lirc/lircd.conf

0004000400001010 01 KEY_CHANNELUP /etc/lirc/lircd.conf

0004000400001010 02 KEY_CHANNELUP /etc/lirc/lircd.conf

0004000400001010 03 KEY_CHANNELUP /etc/lirc/lircd.conf

0004000400001010 04 KEY_CHANNELUP /etc/lirc/lircd.conf

0004000400001010 00 KEY_CHANNELUP /etc/lirc/lircd.conf

0004000400001010 01 KEY_CHANNELUP /etc/lirc/lircd.conf

0004000400001010 02 KEY_CHANNELUP /etc/lirc/lircd.conf

```

Druga kolumna powyżej 00 informuje jak doczytałem w manualu, że wskazuje na ilość powtórzeń danego przyciwsku. (na czym mi zależy przez wzgląd na zmianę kanałów).

Jednak program reaguje tylko na 00 - powyżej tego numer nie działa.

Nie pomaga dopisanie do lirc.conf

```

repeat = 10

delay = 0

```

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Przyczyna problemów leżała w mojej administracji.

W jednej sekcji .lircrc podwójnie występował wpis config.

Pomaga oczywiście dopisanie 

```

repeat = 1

delay = 0

```

Problem rozwiązany.

----------

